
Ask HN: Free email providers that support custom domains? - stevekemp
It seems that most of the bigger providers no longer support the usage of custom domains for free, but I&#x27;d love to hear that I&#x27;m mistaken.<p>Ideally I&#x27;m looking for IMAP access, but I&#x27;ll settle for webmail if that is the only realistic choice.
======
simon_acca
With migadu free plan you have unlimited mailboxes, storage.and domains, they
only cap the daily amount of outgoing email.

[https://www.migadu.com/en/index.html](https://www.migadu.com/en/index.html)

~~~
feistypharit
Agreed. They're basic, but for low volume work well. Don't know how it would
work for more users, they charge by number of sent emails for day.

------
f311a
Try yandex, everything is free. I've been using yandex for about 6 years.

It's the biggest Russian "google".
[https://domain.yandex.com/](https://domain.yandex.com/)

~~~
blunte
I would trust them even less than I trust the NSA^h^h^hUS.

~~~
f311a
That's better than US based sites. If you citizen of the US, then government
don't have directly access to your e-mails.

~~~
blunte
I highly suspect that any entity that has the ability to monitor US
communications also has the ability to monitor communications outside the US.
(I'm strongly underestimating.)

------
herbst
I had this issue as well. Mostly ive used namecheaps forwarding plus googles
smtp to send. Because i lose forwarding when i change to cloudflare as dns, i
created this: [https://ForwardMX.io](https://ForwardMX.io)

Most of my domains just receive. For these that need send i setup a alias in
Gmail and use Googles SMTP (as mentioned)

------
sahrizv
I set up free email with custom domain on Zoho, yesterday. You can set up to
25 free accounts IIRC.

~~~
feistypharit
Beware zoho is blocked all over the place. Many corporate firewalls simply
block them wholesale.

~~~
ZohoMailSupport
We have a dedicated abuse monitoring team who work on mechanisms to control
misuse of our system thereby reducing the chances of our sending IP getting
blacklisted. In addition, we recommend users to configure proper SPF & DKIM
records for better delivery of their outgoing mails.

Could you please describe the specific issue that you faced along with the
complete bounce message or screen shot, by writing an email to
support@zohomail.com. This will help us to investigate further. Thanks. ^SP

------
lancewiggs
Why free? Someone has to pay for the costs - and if it's not you then either
the model will break or there is another catch.

------
stephenr
How many individual mailboxes (not aliases) do you want?

~~~
stevekemp
Somewhere in the region 1-5. Certainly not many.

~~~
stephenr
25mail.st will give you a single mailbox, and you can alias usernames/domains.
Beyond 1 they're paid though.

~~~
stevekemp
Thanks for the tip; not somebody I've heard of, and although the manual
approval might be a pain it is an option at least.

------
bogdanu
You could use zoho mail. It also offers imap access.

~~~
stevekemp
Perfect - It wasn't obvious their free account supported custom domains, but
I'm up and running just fine now.

